# What does she WANT?



## isabel (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi folks, returning after a few months. To recap, I TNR'd a cat that had been hanging in my backyard over the summer only to have her reappear with kittens a few months later. I was able, a few weeks ago, to TNR the 2 kittens that made it and still hung around. I only see mama and one kitten intermittently, however another (we've not-so-cleverly nicknamed her "FuzzyWuzzy") seems to have decided this is home. She hangs at the back porch and mewls constantly. However, she won't let us anywhere near her, even when we sit outside quietly for any length of time. We've put a shelter outside but I'm not clear if she's using it. During the day if I'm home, she will often sit on the back porch and just stare in the door, even when the food bowls are full, driving my indoor cat nutso. She seems very attracted to my indoor cat, doing that little "side-to-side" cat paw dance with her tail up, rubbing the door glass with her face when my cat's around.

I know that no one can really tell me what she wants - and I hate to over-humanize the animal and assume it wants to come inside when that really isn't the case. Has anyone tried to bring in a much older feral? She has to be at least 5-6 months old, if not older... I have a pretty complex work schedule and would have to leave them alone days with no contact and try to get her settled in before my next trip away. Am I kidding myself for even considering it?[attachment=0:27vysbkq]FuzWuz.JPG[/attachment:27vysbkq]


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful FuzzWuzz!

IMO, I feel that almost any cat can be tamed. The older they are, the more problems and challenges the taming presents. I am currently taming two kittens that were about 3mo old when trapped. It is progressing, but much slower than I'm used to with the younger kittens I've tamed. All adult cats I've tamed, I did so outside before they came inside. Any adult cats who came inside, did so only because they would allow me to handle them first: pet, pick up and hold.

I would say that this young cat could be tamed, though it may require some intensive socializing on your part at first before you could let her roam your entire house. I prefer to keep my taming cats in a bathroom or small room where they cannot get away from me and I can force my attentions on them. I also don't let them out of that room until they consistently come to me when I call them.

I'm sorry, I don't know what to advise...
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's a beautiful cat!  Many adult feral cats can be tamed, so it should be easier to gain this little one's trust.

I think this thread might give you some good ideas. Patience is the key! I wish you the best. 

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=45928&hilit=


----------

